# Playing BD movies from HDD possible drive issue



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I have been using an ?Oppo bdp 105d for some time now. Using a USB hub I connected four 4tb drives and other than the limitations you get from HDD like no memory of the last play I have had few issues. Recently I have had 2 issues one when I added a 5th drive movies from any drive have little hiccups here and there though out the movie. I tried a powered USB 3.0 hub with no success.

The other thing that is more important at first was difficult to determine where the problem originated from. Movies started pausing stuttering for long periods of time. Basically not watchable. I thought it might be the Oppo because the original played fine and the copy played fine from the computer. Turns out that the drive may be the issue but it is an intermittent defect some movies play fine but other movies even ones that used to play are now stuttering. 

So I am copying all the files to a new drive, if the new drive works does that mean the drive is bad? Or will a full reformat fix the problem?

I am considering the 205d if it becomes available. I need the DSD playback feature. If it fixes all the small issues I have learned to live with. One would be the ability to add more USB drives. Gapless DSD playback is another.
Maybe having built in WiFi will free up USB resources.

I tried posting over at the AVS forum but got no help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you sure the Oppo supports USB 3.0? It won't matter what hub your using is the bottleneck of the USB bandwth.
It sounds like something can't handle the high bitrate of the HD video and audio.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

Good point it may not support USB 3.0. However the primary issue is the stuttering and that seems to come from one drive. So when I finish copying all the data I will find a way to test it.

I guess I should contact WD to see how to test it. May be a warranty issue.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If the videos are fragmented that can also cause studdering. I'm guessing it's not sn SSD?


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Are these drives arrayed in some way? (As in RAID 0, 1, 5, 10 etc) If so, it might be that the presence of the 5th drive is screwing with the array architecture, or that the 5th drive is independent and the other 4 are parts of an array (which, depending on which array structure you're using, might help or hinder data transfer rates). 

Also, does the HDD device have any kind of a memory buffer? Or are these basically 5 completely independent drives in their own standalone enclosures? 

Last question: Is the new drive a different make/model from the other 4? Maybe it supports faster transfer rates than the others (or perhaps slower rates) and either lacks the ability to move enough date, or has the ability to overwhelm the buffer on the Oppo...


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

DqMcClain said:


> Are these drives arrayed in some way? (As in RAID 0, 1, 5, 10 etc) If so, it might be that the presence of the 5th drive is screwing with the array architecture, or that the 5th drive is independent and the other 4 are parts of an array (which, depending on which array structure you're using, might help or hinder data transfer rates).
> 
> Also, does the HDD device have any kind of a memory buffer? Or are these basically 5 completely independent drives in their own standalone enclosures?
> 
> Last question: Is the new drive a different make/model from the other 4? Maybe it supports faster transfer rates than the others (or perhaps slower rates) and either lacks the ability to move enough date, or has the ability to overwhelm the buffer on the Oppo...


 Actually it's simpler than all that. They are all 4tb WD standalone of the 5 2 are mybook and 3 are element drives. I have a simple 4 port usb 2.0 hub. This has worked the best until I added a 5th drive to the Oppo this caused the occasional hiccup . It seemed that the Oppo can't do 5 drives. the 7 port powered usb 3.0 hub reacted exactly the same and made it more complicated. I like to power off the wall warts. That made more complicated for the wife, another step. 

The stuttering is a different issue that seem to only be coming from the one drive. I copied to whole drive on a different drive and I will see if the same movies have the same issue as before.

Also this new drive has another weird issue it works fine in the Oppo but every time I plug it into the computer I have to go into Disk Management in window and assign a letter to it in order for it to show up in My Computer.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

ghost rider said:


> Actually it's simpler than all that. They are all 4tb WD standalone of the 5 2 are mybook and 3 are element drives. I have a simple 4 port usb 2.0 hub. This has worked the best until I added a 5th drive to the Oppo this caused the occasional hiccup . It seemed that the Oppo can't do 5 drives. the 7 port powered usb 3.0 hub reacted exactly the same and made it more complicated. I like to power off the wall warts. That made more complicated for the wife, another step.
> 
> The stuttering is a different issue that seem to only be coming from the one drive. I copied to whole drive on a different drive and I will see if the same movies have the same issue as before.
> 
> Also this new drive has another weird issue it works fine in the Oppo but every time I plug it into the computer I have to go into Disk Management in window and assign a letter to it in order for it to show up in My Computer.


Ah, ok. So, when you added the 5th drive, did you swap out the 4-port 2.0 USB hub for the 7-port 3.0 USB hub? And have you tested the functionality of the drive with the Oppo using drive 5 in place of any of 1-4? It might be the presence of the 5th drive, or it might be the 5th drive itself. 

If you swap a drive out using the old hub and everything works, then the problem is the larger hub hub. If it doesn't, the problem is the drive.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

DqMcClain said:


> Ah, ok. So, when you added the 5th drive, did you swap out the 4-port 2.0 USB hub for the 7-port 3.0 USB hub? And have you tested the functionality of the drive with the Oppo using drive 5 in place of any of 1-4? It might be the presence of the 5th drive, or it might be the 5th drive itself.
> 
> If you swap a drive out using the old hub and everything works, then the problem is the larger hub hub. If it doesn't, the problem is the drive.


Thanks for all the help, from all replies. I'm going to have to chalk this one up as some kind of a gremlin.

Just to be clear I now have a total of 3 separate unrelated issues with my WD drives or the Oppo. 

So the 1st is the hiccups from adding a 5th drive, which was months ago and the fix has been to only use 4. No matter how I connected the 5th drive either the 7 port hum or the 4 port and the front usb input it hiccuped here and there. You could almost live with it. One thing I never tried was 5 drives and no usb wifi doggle .

Then last week what turns out to be from the one drive it started stuttering. Totally unwatchable. Mind you all the original discs play fine, its my movie only and or music backups.

I had a spare drive and I copied the contents of the one that is stuttering and it seems to play fine. So I checked the one that was stuttering and now it plays fine. So who knows. It seems to be intermittent. 

My 3rd problem is with the new drive which seems to work fine except that when I plug it into the computer I have to go to Disk Management to assign a letter to it, every time I plug it in or reboot the computer.

So my plan is to confirm that that the file are intact on the new drive. Then do through reformat copy all the data back to the old drive (not under warranty) If all seems to work correctly do the same reformat to the new drive which is under warranty and I opened a case file today.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> If the videos are fragmented that can also cause studdering. I'm guessing it's not sn SSD?


 This must be the issue. It seems to work fine now. 

The new drive still have the same issue. I tried to run a check disk but it won't do it.


----------

